# Does anyone know the name of this song and or who its by?



## i am hollywood (Jun 26, 2006)

The song that they have playing in their car...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xCyK7JCNKs

I asked Eddie ( the guy driving ) what it was called over AIM, but the moment I asked, he went away for hours and hours. And then didn't say anything to me when he got back, but I didn't feel like bugging him again. 

But... yeah. I absolutely love that song, but can't figure out the lyrics to it to google it. 

So, if you can tell what the lyrics are, know what its called, or know who its by, please share!


----------



## glamrgirl429 (Jul 4, 2006)

Its called "No Compromise" by Paul Oakenfold ft. Spitfire...its on his new album "A Lively Mind"...hth!


----------

